# A dealer said bulbs shouldn’t be replaced with LED because of resistance, are they BS



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Several months ago I installed 2 @Diode Dynamics LEDs for my license plate and no issues. 

Some have reported interference with the radio/speakers when installing LEDs, but that could be more related to headlights/DRLs etc. 

Check out the vendor section for Diode Dynamics, they are very helpful and will be happy to address any concerns.


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Several months ago I installed 2 @Diode Dynamics LEDs for my license plate and no issues.
> 
> Some have reported interference with the radio/speakers when installing LEDs, but that could be more related to headlights/DRLs etc.
> 
> Check out the vendor section for Diode Dynamics, they are very helpful and will be happy to address any concerns.


I want to get it done by someone, have no tools and skill don’t want to mess things up.


Can anyone recommend a good place to get them installed?


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

FYI, my 2018 LT diesel sedan has a OEM LED light assy. I don't know when in the production year GM switched over to a LED sealed light assembly.


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

6speedTi said:


> FYI, my 2018 LT diesel sedan has a OEM LED light assy. I don't know when in the production year GM switched over to a LED sealed light assembly.


License plate lights?


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Yes, sorry should have been more specific.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I doubt reverse lights would cause an issue going to LED. 
Turn signal and brake lights with non OEM LED's will think they are burnt out if there is not a resistor to fool the system into thinking there is a "normal" incandescent bulb resistance. Some manufacturers of aftermarket LED's build in this required resistance to allow the bulb to work properly without problems. 

The licence plate bulb on my 2018 LT (diesel) sedan are OEM LED already. I have installed the LED's on the interior lights and no issue.
I have not done the reverse lights yet.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Dealer is not installing aftermarket parts for several reasons, but one of them is because GM has TSBs released that warn that LED bulbs are causing problems beyond hyperlinking. Typically causes dead batteries, and DTCs


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> I doubt reverse lights would cause an issue going to LED.
> Turn signal and brake lights with non OEM LED's will think they are burnt out if there is not a resistor to fool the system into thinking there is a "normal" incandescent bulb resistance. Some manufacturers of aftermarket LED's build in this required resistance to allow the bulb to work properly without problems.
> 
> The licence plate bulb on my 2018 LT (diesel) sedan are OEM LED already. I have installed the LED's on the interior lights and no issue.
> I have not done the reverse lights yet.


I installed LEDS on the reverse lights. They do not throw faults because they probably are not monitored by the computers that monitor the current draw. I tried LEDS on the Brake/Tail/Turn but I get the hyper flash.


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Anyone has idea where to get them installed?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

moko said:


> Anyone has idea where to get them installed?


Any other respected, component shop in your area. Wherever you would trust to do the other maintenance and repairs your car will require.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

moko said:


> Anyone has idea where to get them installed?


If by chance you do decide to let U.S. know :signs065: where you are located we just might be able to look up an automotive electronics installer in your immediate area for you .. 

You might take the risk of buying a screw driver and removing the screws that hold the lenses on and pulling the OE blubs out and installing your new fangled LED blubs in and testing them before you secure the lenses that cover and keep yer blubs secure .. 

Good Luck .......


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

moko said:


> Anyone has idea where to get them installed?


You can usually get them installed at any shop that installs aftermarket stereos or car alarms. 

The license plate lights on my Gen 2 Gas is already an led light so please don't replace that and I'm surprised the dealer didn't explain this to you. 

If you are feeling daring, the installation process is not difficult and you could install it yourself if you wanted to:
https://www.carcarekiosk.com/videos/Chevrolet/Cruze/2016 <-- Look under lighting section and get some dielectric grease.


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

brian v said:


> moko said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone has idea where to get them installed?
> ...


Looking for a shop in the LA/OC area. I mentioned above that someone I know had his head lights installed by a stereo shop they screwed up his OBD system. His check engine light and cooling fan were on immediately after installation.

So looking for a shop with excellent rating and has installed lights for this particular car before because with electronics is tricky and if they do lousy job leaving some connectors loose or improperly plugging cables will cause issues and dealer will not cover for the fix because it’s aftermarket modification.


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

booyakashao said:


> moko said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone has idea where to get them installed?
> ...


Halogen license on the gasoline hatch and it was manufacturered 08/18.

Everything is halogen except the DRL.


----------



## kturbert (Jul 30, 2017)

I live in ct I replaced the back up lights with ledno problems if you live near by I’m more then happy to them for you


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

kturbert said:


> I live in ct I replaced the back up lights with ledno problems if you live near by I’m more then happy to them for you


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

If I'm reading and deciphering correctly, OP lives in balmy California and you are in Connecticut, should be no problem, right next door, via plane anyways...


Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

moko said:


> Anyone has idea where to get them installed?



Your driveway or garage is as good a place as any. License plate lights should already be LED. Replaced my b/u lights w/o issue and still none to this day.
Really not a big deal nor any special technical ability required to do b/u bulbs. Just a trim removal tool to remove the clips holding the rear panel in and you are good. From there, the bulbs are plug and play.


----------



## Neverender (Jan 1, 2018)

My license plate lights are LED and have had no issues. They use the same LEDs as the interior lights, which I also replaced. I haven't bothered with any other lights.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

If the 2nd Gen is anything like the 1st Gen Cruze, it'll throw a "behind the scenes" code with reverse lights being LED (aka, a code you'll never see without a scanner). I had put LEDs for all internal lights, license plate and reverse lights. I was at the dealer for regular service and they said a system code was displaying malfunctioning reverse lights. I said I had LEDs in there for increased visibility for backing up. I asked specifically if it'll cause electrical issues or if the code will just sit there idle and present no real problem. He assured me there was no issue electrically with putting LEDs in. I've been running with the same LEDs since 2014 when I got the Cruze and have had no issues. I'd say you're good to go.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

LiveTrash said:


> If the 2nd Gen is anything like the 1st Gen Cruze, it'll throw a "behind the scenes" code with reverse lights being LED (aka, a code you'll never see without a scanner). I had put LEDs for all internal lights, license plate and reverse lights. I was at the dealer for regular service and they said a system code was displaying malfunctioning reverse lights. I said I had LEDs in there for increased visibility for backing up. I asked specifically if it'll cause electrical issues or if the code will just sit there idle and present no real problem. He assured me there was no issue electrically with putting LEDs in. I've been running with the same LEDs since 2014 when I got the Cruze and have had no issues. I'd say you're good to go.


I've done license, reverse and brake/taillight in LED. I've had the same experience. The dealer sees a code, but it make zero difference to me as a driver. I've heard that changing turn signals will cause hyper-flashing.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> I've done license, reverse and brake/taillight in LED. I've had the same experience. The dealer sees a code, but it make zero difference to me as a driver. I've heard that changing turn signals will cause hyper-flashing.


Interior lights and reverse lights will work fine if you want to replace them with a LED bulb. On the 2018 the rear tail/brake/turn/side lights is one bulb for all. You will get a hyper flash for turn signal but not the hazards. The lights on the trunk for the sedan should be fine since it's only a tail and brake.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

lol they dumb


----------



## schmove1 (Feb 12, 2019)

moko,

It's b.s.. I have a 2018 Cruze TD with Premier package and I replaced all the lights that weren't l.e.d.
Oddly, Chevy put a mix of halogen and l.e.d in the cars, which makes the lights look s&^%y to me. One is bright white, the other is yellow.

Did the directional lights, fog lights, interior overheads, trunk, and the tail lights. 
No problems.


----------



## Brooks236 (Mar 13, 2019)

LEDs work fine. I have a 2018 Cruze rs redline edition. I have aftermarket hid headlights. All interior lights, License plate lights, reverse lights, all brake lights, and back side marker lights are also all LED. Turn signal lights are still OEM but about to switch out with LEDs with built in resistors to prevent hyper flashing and error message. Alil more money than normal LEDs turn signal bulbs but easy to install


----------

